# Head Filler



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

What do you fill a paper skull or pumpkin with if you can't get 2-part expanding foam?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Great Stuff foam works pretty good


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That was my first guess but Spooky Blue's tute advised against it pretty strongly...?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

the tick is to add little bits at a time, if you do too much at once the head will fill up like a waterballoon and distort. 

Shoot enough to fill the head 1/3 way full. Put on some gloves and do this over the trash or a drop cloth. Now smoosh it around on the inside. What this will do is kinda candy coat the inside with urethane, and the foam will expand a little and you'll have a pretty rigid form when it cures. When its dry start to fill it up some more, never more than halfway, since this is expanding foam after all. Just bit here and there till its done.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I've just stuffed paper mache skulls with twisted up newspaper, but expanding foam is probably better for durability's sake


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

For anyone who comes to this thread looking for answers, Steve and DC were right; applying a little at a time, you can use Great Stuff in a (well-taped on the inside) paper mache skull or JOL without it busting open. Thanks!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I just stuff the inside with newspaper. If you have enough mache layers on the outside, and seal it well with polyurethane, you won't run into any problems. 

I'm cheap, so if I can avoid buying a can of foam, I will.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

How then do you attach that head (filled with paper wads) to a scarecrow or something? I used the foam to keep a stick up in the head, so I can wire the stick to a scarecrow or base...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> How then do you attach that head (filled with paper wads) to a scarecrow or something? I used the foam to keep a stick up in the head, so I can wire the stick to a scarecrow or base...


I usually corpse the skull after I've placed it on a "neck", which includes building up the neck muscles and running sinews from the head to the shoulders. The head doesn't move after that.

You can also just add more strip mache to the base of the skull and extend it down the stick. Since you are making the skull out of mache anyway, you can use the same material and just keep going.

If you are making several props, this can save you some money. All I ever have to purchase is the material for the paste, which is very cheap when bought in bulk. You can find all sorts of sources for free paper, so that's covered.

I didn't mean to imply that foam is not a good solution. Foam works. I use it myself at times, but it can get pricey.

Bottom line, use what works and what you are most comfortable using.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Just went to your site, Jaybo -- that grasshopper is great! Thanks for all the advice, everyone.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Just went to your site, Jaybo -- that grasshopper is great! Thanks for all the advice, everyone.


Thanks! I can't take credit for that one. That one was done by my wife, Dixie. I made the ScareBear. We were both competing in a contest against each other. I rave about her grasshopper all the time. She doesn't think it's any good, but everyone compliments it!

I'll let her know you liked it. Thanks for the compliment!


----------

